# Five Horses Die Of Thirst...



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

How tragic! I hope justice is found for those poor animals.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Let's hope that this was accidental and the owner was in a coma in a hospital or something and no one knew the horses needed help. I'd rather that than knowing someone did it on purpose.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So sad and tragic - I had heard that last year's drought and hay shortage in some areas pused people to let their horses loose....poor sweet animals. I hope the others can recover and be re-homed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Calisphere said:


> Let's hope that this was accidental and the owner was in a coma in a hospital or something and no one knew the horses needed help. I'd rather that than knowing someone did it on purpose.


I'm sorry but any owner should always have a backup plan so that is not a good reason for this type of thing happening either...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

All of mine were taking care of this past winter while I spent four months in the hospital. 

IF, however, this owner could not afford them and could not give them away due to age/health/training, perhaps having slaughter available would have been a quicker end then slowly dehydrating to death for these poor guys....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am confused how they don't know who owns the land, surely someone is paying taxes on it.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

that is unfathomable! What is wrong with some people?


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm sorry but any owner should always have a backup plan so that is not a good reason for this type of thing happening either...


This is true, but a lot of people just don't think about it. I think part of it is the "oh, I'm too young to die" sort of attitude. I guess I would have an easier time handling the story if it is out of the owner's control. I think that's what I was trying to get across anyway.


----------

